# #55 CLOSED - Mini me with Purplefi



## Designer1234

Welcome to this workshop which will be taught by Purplefi - one of our teachers who is a regular teacher on our workshop section.

Purplefi will lead you on a wonderfully fun journey where you will make a doll of yourself - she will walk you through all the steps and I guarantee you will have fun!

===========
WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!

*YOU ARE NOW IN THE MINI ME WORKSHOP*!

===========================

Please post "*I'm In* "as soon as you come into this thread to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post.

PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post "*I'mIn* "as soon as you come into this thread to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post.

_If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project_.

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Note the teacher will use 'quote reply to answer all your questions. I will then delete the original post with the questions. this makes it easier for people who want to learn from the workshop to see the question and answer together.

We hope you enjoy this workshop.

I would like to introduce you to your teacher Purplefi . Please do not hesitate to ask her questions -


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello from PurpleFi, it is nearly midnight here in the UK but as the workshop is now open I will post the pattern before I go to bed.

Both PDF and A word document Docx are here -

*DESIGNER HERE*: PLEASE read all the pages on this workshop - there is information about a change in one of the rows on your pattern in both the downloads which need to be added to your copy if you are just starting the workshop. Thanks.

The written pattern has been fixed.


----------



## PurpleFi

I shall be back online in the morning for a short while before I take my grandchildren swimming and then again later in the day.

Just post any questions when you think of them and I will get back to you as soon as I can.

This is a simple bit of knitting and I hope you will have fun making a Mini YOU.


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I don't have Microsoft Office on my computer so I can't download.
> Trisha


I just downloaded a PDF copy for you and others who don't have 'word' . You should be able to open it.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thanks for this workshop, Purple This is the second of your workshops that I have joined. I hope you enjoy teaching as much as we enjoy taking your classes.


----------



## Designer1234

PATTERN - SAME AS THE DOWNLOAD Correct pattern

PurpleFis pattern for Mini Me

Materials 
For the BODY

Double Knitting wool in flesh colour probably less than 25 g

For the clothes, hair and shoes small amounts of double knitting wool in colours of your choice plus very small amounts for embroidering the face.

If you want finer more flowing clothes then use 4ply or even lace weight.

Remember this is YOU you are knitting and it needs to show your personality.

Beads, jewellery wire and other bits and pieces for making jewellery and glasses.

A pair of 2.75 mm needles for the body as this should be done in a close stitch.

Before I give you the pattern I will apologise now if it is not written as normal patterns. Firstly I do not use patterns very often and secondly, as my 
grandchildren will verify  I dont do normal!
============

*LEGS* ( knit 2 the same)

Using the long tail method and flesh coloured yarn, cast on 20 stitches.

Stocking stitch 3 rows.

Purl 6 stitches, cast off 8 stitches purlwise, purl 6 stitches

**Continue over the 12 stitches and stocking stitch for another 
22 rows**.

Cast off loosely.
==============

*BODY AND HEAD* WORKED IN ONE PIECE FROM THE BOTTOM (LITERALLY) UP.

Using the long tail method and whatever colour you want to use for the pants, cast on 22 stitches

next row, knit and increase 4 stitches evenly across the row- (26 stitches)

Stocking stitch 9 rows.

Next row --(knit) k2, (k2 tog. k5) x3 K2 tog. K1

Change to flesh color

---
next row Purl, inc. 4 stitches evenly across the row

Stocking stitch l0 rows

Next row, K3, k2tog.k3,k2tog. k6, k2tog, k3, k2tog. k3, -( 22 stitches)

next row purl

next row -- K3, k2tog. k2, k2tog. k4, k2tog. k2, k2tog. k3, (19 stitches.

next row purl

next row - Knit 1, k2tog. to end of row (12 stitches )

next row, purl

Next row, Make one (m1) in every stitch (24 stitches)

Stocking stitch another 11 rows

Next row -k2 k2tog to end (18 stitches )

Purl next row

next row - k1, k2tog 12 stitches.

Purl next row, cut off yarn, leaving a tail and pull the tail through the stitches and leave loose.

=======

*ARMS* -- MAKE 2 THE SAME.

Using the long tail cast on l0 stitches

Stocking stitch 24 rows,

next row K2 sl1,k1,psso,k2, k2tog. (8 stitches0

next row, purl

next row k1, (sl1, k1, psso),k2,k2tog,k1  this is corrected

Cut yarn, leaving a tail and pull the tail through the stitches, pull together.

=====================

*****Ladies -- if you downloaded the PDF copy - please make the change in the arm that I did -- the m should be a comma -see the red notation beside the corrected row.******.

================


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thanks Shirley, I appreciate it, This looks like a great fun workshop.
Trisha



Designer1234 said:


> Trisha - I will post the pattern either tonight or early tomorrow -- I will try for tonight. It will be there when the class starts. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will print out the download now! Will not be around much until later tomorrow....going car shopping.


----------



## Designer1234

*I HAVE JUST DOWNLOADED  A PDF COPY OF PURPLEFI'S PATTERN.It is in Purple's first post*.

EVERYONE SHOULD BE ABLE TO OPEN THE PDF OR THE DOCX

I will also post the balance of the pattern today.


----------



## Katsch

I will follow progress if that is okay but right now no time to knit these lovelies. Thank you.
Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

*JOINING TOGETHER*:

LEGS

Fold legs in half lengthways, right side inside. Join the top of the foot together and join the back of the leg. Turn to the right side and stuff the leg with toy stuffing quite firmly - Join the top of the leg together, making sure the seam is down the center back. Do the same with the other leg.

HEAD AND BODY

Fold in half with right side inside and join the center back seam. Turn right side out, and, keeping the seam at the center back, stitch the legs in the bottom opening.

From the head opening stuff the body and head firmly. Pull the stitches closed on the top of the head with the waste yarn you left when you knit it, and fasten off securly. Run a double strand of flesh colored thread 
around the neck and waist and pull in a little. Fasten off.

ARMS

KEEPING right side on the outside, join the arm seams from the fingers up to the opening for the shoulder. Lightly fill with some toy stuffing.

This is because you want to be able to pose the arms. Keep the seam on the underside and stitch with the arms in place on either side of the body just below the neckline.

ADDING THE FACE.

Mark the center of the face with a pin. count 4 rows up from the neckline and embroider a small open ve for the mouth.

2 rows above the mouth, in flesh color embroider one chain stitch to 
represent the nose.

One either side of the nose, embroider the eyes. The center of the eye is done in a French knot (using whatever color your eyes are} then embroider around the center with small chain stitches in white.

If you find the yarn too heavy to do the face, then you could try 2 or 3 strands of embroidery floss.


----------



## begarcia44

Thanks for the workshop I am sure we will truly enjoy this.


----------



## lizziebelle68

I'm anxious to knit the doll..Thanks


----------



## PurpleFi

With regard to the pattern for the legs. The cast off stitches make the foot then keep going over the 12 left on the needle for the leg. The seam will be at the back of the leg. Dont forget to knit 2..


----------



## docdot

I'm ready to begin and prefer to knit in the round. Is there any problem with doing that?


----------



## PurpleFi

docdot said:


> I'm ready to begin and prefer to knit in the round. Is there any problem with doing that?


I don't think you will have a problem. But I would suggest you start the legs on two until you reach the cast offs after the foot, then continue in the round with the 12 stitches you have left. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## melyn

heres my attempt, quite pleased with it so far even though i messed up a bit by sewing seam from head down and having to stuff from the bottome and embroider face after i had sewn seam lol


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> heres my attempt, quite pleased with it so far even though i messed up a bit by sewing seam from head down and having to stuff from the bottome and embroider face after i had sewn seam lol


Hi Melyn, you're looking good. Don't worry about the wonker arms I have one shorter than the other!!It looks great Lyn!


----------



## carolyn tolo

Melyn and Purple Filly,

I know people who look like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question: I think I may have miss counted rows but before frogging I wanted to ask...as you can see when I changed from the blue to flesh tone my knit stitches and purl stitches flipped sides and then again when doing decreases. Have I created an opportunity to frog? In other word screwed up...LOL. Please advise/admonish before I do the next 11 rows of stocking stitch.
Leave it to me to make it difficult LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Question: I think I may have miss counted rows but before frogging I wanted to ask...as you can see when I changed from the blue to flesh tone my knit stitches and purl stitches flipped sides and then again when doing decreases. Have I created an opportunity to frog? In other word screwed up...LOL. Please advise/admonish before I do the next 11 rows of stocking stitch.
> Leave it to me to make it difficult LOL


Hi gwen, basically you're got your knickers in a twist. All the plain stitches should be on the same side. But don't worry too much as this 
Is going under clothing. Just frog back the head so it is the right way round. X


----------



## melyn

mine did that too gwen, must admit i just did an extra row to make the stitches b on right side lol



Gweniepooh said:


> Question: I think I may have miss counted rows but before frogging I wanted to ask...as you can see when I changed from the blue to flesh tone my knit stitches and purl stitches flipped sides and then again when doing decreases. Have I created an opportunity to frog? In other word screwed up...LOL. Please advise/admonish before I do the next 11 rows of stocking stitch.
> Leave it to me to make it difficult LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's what I'll do too. Thanks for making me not feel like such a twit! LOL Also PurpleFi thank YOU for setting me on the right course. I knew it just didn't look right. I need to learn to trust my knitting instincts a bit more.



melyn said:


> mine did that too gwen, must admit i just did an extra row to make the stitches b on right side lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Oops looks like my pattern writing may not be right, sorry everyone. *Just make sure you have all the plain stitches on one side except at the top of the pants and all the purl on the other*. Thanks Gwen and Lyn for pointing that out. One day I will learn to write patterns so other people can read them! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Here are some photos that I hope will help..

1. Body piece, before sewing up

2. Legs, 1 flat and 1 folded ready to sew

3. Arms 1 flat and 1 folded ready to sew


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Is the following line correct?
> 
> k1, sl1mk1, psso, k2 k2tog, k1
> 
> Is it suppose to read sl, m1, k1??? I'm stumped


Hi Gwen, sorry the m should be a comma so* it should read sl1, k1, psso*

.Designer here -The typed pattern is now correct- * If you have a PDF or Docx - please correct it *- thanks ladies {I am not able to correct either of the dowloads.}


----------



## Designer1234

*There are 56 students in this class*!


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAvent done eyes yet and kind of made up the nose but happy so far&#128523;
Can't wait to do clothes! Oops guess I should have removed the pin on the face and my needle from the chest/tummy...LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> HAvent done eyes yet and kind of made up the nose but happy so far😋
> Can't wait to do clothes! Oops guess I should have removed the pin on the face and my needle from the chest/tummy...LOL


Gwen, you llook lovely. Will be posting some hair tomorrow.


----------



## melyn

Gweniepooh said:


> HAvent done eyes yet and kind of made up the nose but happy so far😋
> Can't wait to do clothes! Oops guess I should have removed the pin on the face and my needle from the chest/tummy...LOL


Looks really good Gwen x


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> HAvent done eyes yet and kind of made up the nose but happy so far😋
> Can't wait to do clothes! Oops guess I should have removed the pin on the face and my needle from the chest/tummy...LOL


It is really looking great Gwen. I can hardly wait to see all of you in your dolls. I will be making one once I finish this sweater. 
I think I will make one of Pat too -- and give them to Hayley when they are finished. I will try to do one of her as well. The three 
Muskateers we call ourselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Shirley, Melyn, and Purple.....yarn hasn't come in for the hair yet and probably won't be here until Tues./Wed...looking forward to clothes so I'm not standing around in my undies...LOL This is such fun to make; may have to do the whole family!


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> heres my attempt, quite pleased with it so far even though i messed up a bit by sewing seam from head down and having to stuff from the bottome and embroider face after i had sewn seam lol


She looks lovely Melyn, good job. Love how the sparkle of the blue. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> HAvent done eyes yet and kind of made up the nose but happy so far😋
> Can't wait to do clothes! Oops guess I should have removed the pin on the face and my needle from the chest/tummy...LOL


The pin and needle adds character to it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here are some ideas for doing the hair.

1. Straight hair. Wrap some wool round a piece of card (make it longer than the length you require). Cut it along one length so you have lots of small strips of wool. You can then either hook each strand to the back of the head one at a time or lay it on the head and stitch it in place. Once you have placed all the hair you can then trim it to shape.

2. Curly hair. Knit on 3mm needles a piece of stocking stitch 3 x 3 inches. Acrylic yarn is best. Then steam press it under a piece of cotton as hard as you can. Leave to cool. Then unravel it and you will have curly yarn. You can then either use it as for 1. Above or tease it out to make fine hair or it also makes very good beards.

3. Knitted hair. This is what I used on my minime. I knitted a piece of stocking stitch half the width of the head and then decreased it for the top of the crown. Then I just pulled it into shape over the head and stitched it down.


----------



## LondonChris

I have finished knitting my mimime, it's looking good, now to the sewing up, the bit I don't like!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I have finished knitting my mimime, it's looking good, now to the sewing up, the bit I don't like!


Well done Chris, well at least it is small and won't take long.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's some photos to give you some idea of how the different types of hair look.

Firstly for the straight hair


----------



## PurpleFi

For curly hair and or beards. And use as for straight hair


----------



## PurpleFi

Knitted hair, mohair works well for this too.


----------



## melyn

Look mum I gots hair lol caren u mite reconize the yarn, its perfect a bit more like dread locks than mine has ever been but as untidy and all over the place as mine is sometimes lol


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> Look mum I gots hair lol caren u mite reconize the yarn, its perfect a bit more like dread locks than mine has ever been but as untidy and all over the place as mine is sometimes lol


Just love the hair Melyn, can see the likeness :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Look mum I gots hair lol caren u mite reconize the yarn, its perfect a bit more like dread locks than mine has ever been but as untidy and all over the place as mine is sometimes lol


I love her, brilliantly done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes I do recognize the yarn, good use for it. :-D :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great hair Melyn! the yarn I ordered came in tho afternoon so hopefully I'll get the hair done tonight or tomorrow. Did you knit it onto the doll or sew it on?


----------



## melyn

Gwen, I sewed it on. by laying it on the head and catching it down in various paces with sewing cotton. I went round and round starting on the hairline and finishing at the crown. I was hoping to gather some of it up in a kind of top knot like I do my own hair but so far the yarn has been uncooperative to that, mite have to leave it wild and wacky lol


Gweniepooh said:


> Great hair Melyn! the yarn I ordered came in tho afternoon so hopefully I'll get the hair done tonight or tomorrow. Did you knit it onto the doll or sew it on?


----------



## Gweniepooh

My mini me now has hair AND a tattoo! Can't wait to add clothes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> My mini me now has hair AND a tattoo! Can't wait to add clothes.


Mini you looks so cute :thumbup: :thumbup: and I love the tattoo as well. Gives me an idea for when I do mine. Which is in hold right now. :-(


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> My mini me now has hair AND a tattoo! Can't wait to add clothes.


Lovely Gwen, looks just like you. Will get the clothes patterns on here soon. xx


----------



## Xiang

I'm in, but will only be watching at this point in time


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I'm in, but will only be watching at this point in time


Hi Judi, nice to see you here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here is a pattern for a basic shirt/blouse. You can adapt it as you wish.

*Basic Shirt pattern*

Fronts and Back
Cast on 38 sts. Rib 2 rows
St. st. 12 rows
K10, cast off 1 st, k16, cast 1 st, k10
Working on the back and fronts separately st.st. 12 rows and cast off.

Sleeves
Make 2 alike, Cast on 12 sts, rib 2 rows. Continue in st. st.
Increase 4 sts across the next row. Then increase one stitch at each end of every 6tgh row until there are 20 sts. Continue straight until work measures about 3 or required length. Cast off.

Making up
Join shoulder seams leaving opening for neck at back and fold fronts back to make the reveres of the shirt. Insert sleeves. Sew in place on doll and add embellishment.


----------



## PurpleFi

And now for some trousers.

Trouser pattern Starting at the bottom of the legs.
Cast on 15 sts. Garter st. 2 rows, continue in st.st. until the leg is the length you want.

Break off yarn (leave on needle) and make another one.

Continue knitting over both legs for about 12 rows and finish with 2 rows rib. Cast off and join the seam down the inside of the legs and back of trousers.

Again adapt these as you want.


----------



## PurpleFi

The minime pattern is just a starting point for you, you can make them smaller, taller, thinner, fatter, however you want.

Just adapt the the pattern and the clothes patterns as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

And now some shoes

Shoes make 2

Cast on 24 sts. St. st. 4 rows Cast off. Join seam for base of shoe and up the back. Put shoe on foot, Join across the top of the foot and then sew the shoe to the foot.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> The minime pattern is just a starting point for you, you can make them smaller, taller, thinner, fatter, however you want.
> 
> Just adapt the the pattern and the clothes patterns as well.


You could make a whole family just by adjusting slightly. I may do that for the grandchildren.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> You could make a whole family just by adjusting slightly. I may do that for the grandchildren.


Hi Caren, why stop at just your family. Little Madam had me make the whole cast of Dorothy and the Wizard of of OZ :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh goody! Off to make some clothes! Thank you so much Josephine for this workshop. My DD has already said I need to make the entire family. Won't post mini me again until clothed and bejeweled! Oh....glasses too!


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's the latest one I've made for a bee keeping friend of mine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How adorable! Love the eyelashes! Was considering eyebrows on mine. The little bee is cute.

I imagine you could just make the top a bit longer and increase in width as you go down and have a dress.



PurpleFi said:


> Here's the latest one I've made for a bee keeping friend of mine.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> How adorable! Love the eyelashes! Was considering eyebrows on mine. The little bee is cute.
> 
> I imagine you could just make the top a bit longer and increase in width as you go down and have a dress.


Thank you, and yes you can easily make it longer for a dress. Let me know if you need some help. x


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> My mini me now has hair AND a tattoo! Can't wait to add clothes.


She looks great! Love the hair and tattoo - good job Gwen.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> You could make a whole family just by adjusting slightly. I may do that for the grandchildren.


I was thinking of doing each of us for our Christmas stockings -- but as a surprise. Wouldn't that be great!??


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, why stop at just your family. Little Madam had me make the whole cast of Dorothy and the Wizard of of OZ :thumbup:


Oh my that is a lot. I;m sure DJ will have all kinds of ideas on what I should make. Family is 24 unless I count boyfriends then it's 25. That is too many to think of right now.  
The wizard of OZ would be interesting though. DJ would want the whole cast of Shrek or Frozen her favorites right now. Then I'd have to make them for Seth too. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the latest one I've made for a bee keeping friend of mine.


How sweet, absolutely love it. I'll have to get some yarn and start mine soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I was thinking of doing each of us for our Christmas stockings -- but as a surprise. Wouldn't that be great!??


hahaha too many for me to make it would take me until christmas to get them done. It would be a surprise for sure, that I finished them all. :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my that is a lot. I;m sure DJ will have all kinds of ideas on what I should make. Family is 24 unless I count boyfriends then it's 25. That is too many to think of right now.
> The wizard of OZ would be interesting though. DJ would want the whole cast of Shrek or Frozen her favorites right now. Then I'd have to make them for Seth too. :shock:


They get quicker the more you do :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> hahaha too many for me to make it would take me until christmas to get them done. It would be a surprise for sure, that I finished them all. :-D :-D


What about Christmas 2020?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> They get quicker the more you do :thumbup:


I bet they would I'd have to make an assembly line. Maybe get my sis to help she knits very fast.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> What about Christmas 2020?


I might have them done by then. Will have to see how I do with one first.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi Purple. I'm ready to make clothes now. I want a jumper because I want to make it a 'polo' type top. Thought I could put buttons & collar, but what about the opening? Did you make the jumper and squeeze Londy into hers or is it open at the back? I'm having fun making this.


----------



## TNS

I'm in, but just watching this week.


----------



## melyn

love the hair on your minime Gwen and great idea for making a dress as i never wear trousers I will try it, will have to be a maxi dress cos thats length of skirts i always wear. lyn



Gweniepooh said:


> How adorable! Love the eyelashes! Was considering eyebrows on mine. The little bee is cute.
> 
> I imagine you could just make the top a bit longer and increase in width as you go down and have a dress.


----------



## London Girl

This looks like a really fun workshop and I am certainly keeping up with it, although my dear friend PurpleFi has already knitted mini me for me so I won't make another one. However, I am taking notes and preparing to make the gks and maybe DD and partner. I may even send an entire mini family to New Zealand for my DS, DIL & the Kiwi Princess! Well done PurpleFi, another hit!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purple. I'm ready to make clothes now. I want a jumper because I want to make it a 'polo' type top. Thought I could put buttons & collar, but what about the opening? Did you make the jumper and squeeze Londy into hers or is it open at the back? I'm having fun making this.


Hi Chris, I left one of the seams slightly open and then finished sewing it 
up once I putit on the doll.

Will post the jumper pattern tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> love the hair on your minime Gwen and great idea for making a dress as i never wear trousers I will try it, will have to be a maxi dress cos thats length of skirts i always wear. lyn


I'll sort out a dress pattern and skirt tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I finished the top...have left it sleeveless so the tattoo shows (an integral part of "me"...lol). For a long skirt couldn't you jut make a tube and have a draw string through one of the ends to tighten it around the waist?



melyn said:


> love the hair on your minime Gwen and great idea for making a dress as i never wear trousers I will try it, will have to be a maxi dress cos thats length of skirts i always wear. lyn


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, I left one of the seams slightly open and then finished sewing it
> up once I putit on the doll. Will post the jumper pattern tomorrow.


Thank you ....x


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the top...have left it sleeveless so the tattoo shows (an integral part of "me"...lol). For a long skirt couldn't you jut make a tube and have a draw string through one of the ends to tighten it around the waist?


Can't wait to see YOU. Skirt may look better if the bottom was a little wider. I will work one out later.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> My mini me now has hair AND a tattoo!  Can't wait to add clothes.


Gwennie -_ you should make your smile more noticeable. You have such a wonderful smile - all the rest is great. Love your hair and Tattoo - but when I see pictures of you your smile is what I notice. Maybe widen it a bit and make your face light up like it does when you really smile (which is all I have ever seen you do- even when you were in pain, on skype)_


----------



## sheila kay

thank you so much for this great work shop, I still cannot use my hand to knit but have everything in readiness for when I can and I can't wait LOL.

Love your Bee Keeper she is so cute PurpleFi and I love your little mini me Gwenie

Sheila


----------



## Ctown Nana

Here I am in all my naked glory--have not had time to make clothes yet. I am not crazy about my glasses, but the wire was not very co-operative. I am looking through my stash for the right yarn for my clothes and bead bucket for some earring and bracelet ideas.
Thank you purplefi for all your help with this project--It is so much fun!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I LOVE yours! The glasses are great; I have yet to make my glasses. Have added eyebrows and took anthers advise and re-did my smile. Working on pants now.



Ctown Nana said:


> Here I am in all my naked glory--have not had time to make clothes yet. I am not crazy about my glasses, but the wire was not very co-operative. I am looking through my stash for the right yarn for my clothes and bead bucket for some earring and bracelet ideas.
> Thank you purplefi for all your help with this project--It is so much fun!!


----------



## Ctown Nana

Gweniepooh said:


> I LOVE yours! The glasses are great; I have yet to make my glasses. Have added eyebrows and took anthers advise and re-did my smile. Working on pants now.


I agree with everyone that your smile is soooo beautiful and your Minime needs to show that. Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## Designer1234

Ctown Nana said:


> Here I am in all my naked glory--have not had time to make clothes yet. I am not crazy about my glasses, but the wire was not very co-operative. I am looking through my stash for the right yarn for my clothes and bead bucket for some earring and bracelet ideas.
> Thank you purplefi for all your help with this project--It is so much fun!!


It is great! the glasses look exactly right in my opinion. these are so much fun!


----------



## LondonChris

Ctown Nana said:


> Here I am in all my naked glory--have not had time to make clothes yet. I am not crazy about my glasses, but the wire was not very co-operative. I am looking through my stash for the right yarn for my clothes and bead bucket for some earring and bracelet ideas.
> Thank you purplefi for all your help with this project--It is so much fun!!


I love your hair, it looks great


----------



## PurpleFi

Ctown Nana said:


> Here I am in all my naked glory--have not had time to make clothes yet. I am not crazy about my glasses, but the wire was not very co-operative. I am looking through my stash for the right yarn for my clothes and bead bucket for some earring and bracelet ideas.
> Thank you purplefi for all your help with this project--It is so much fun!!


You have done the hair and the features really well and the glasses are brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Introducing......Mini-me Gwen


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Introducing......Mini-me Gwen


WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: what a brilliant job. It is perfect Gwen.


----------



## LondonChris

Gweniepooh said:


> Introducing......Mini-me Gwen


She looks great, especially the smile!


----------



## TNS

Lovely mini Gwenie, nearly as nice as her namesake! What fun you are both having..


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Introducing......Mini-me Gwen


Absolute perfection :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

wow brilliant gwen you r great x how did u do your glasses?



Gweniepooh said:


> Introducing......Mini-me Gwen


----------



## Ctown Nana

Oh Gweniepooh--You are beautiful!!--Love the smile. I would so love to come and knit with you. I was not able to bring my minime outside for a photoshoot as it is raining too hard today. This has been such a fun project and I now have a request to do a minime for a little 6 year old girl--can't wait to start!!


----------



## jmai5421

Ctown Nana said:


> Oh Gweniepooh--You are beautiful!!--Love the smile. I would so love to come and knit with you. I was not able to bring my minime outside for a photoshoot as it is raining too hard today. This has been such a fun project and I now have a request to do a minime for a little 6 year old girl--can't wait to start!!


Love your minime. I have this workshop but needed to finish some things to get ready for the guernsey workshop. I have been waiting for that one. But love these dolls.


----------



## Ctown Nana

jmai5421 said:


> Love your minime. I have this workshop but needed to finish some things to get ready for the guernsey workshop. I have been waiting for that one. But love these dolls.


Thanks so much!--I am looking forward to the Guernsey workshop as well. The nice thing about this minime project is that it is a quick and fun project to work on in between larger projects.
Hope you get a chance to do one soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I found some jewelry wire and just wrapped it around a pencil. My glasses are actually more rectangular in shape but just couldn't get them shaped that way smoothly. Thank you for the kudos to everyone.



melyn said:


> wow brilliant gwen you r great x how did u do your glasses?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your mini is fabulous! I love the mini chair you have yourself seated in too. These are just too much fun! I just may have to make one for each of my grandchildren for this next Christmas; that would be so cute and I know even the oldest at 17 would love it! Hey...if ever in Georgia you are more than welcome to come and knit!



Ctown Nana said:


> Oh Gweniepooh--You are beautiful!!--Love the smile. I would so love to come and knit with you. I was not able to bring my minime outside for a photoshoot as it is raining too hard today. This has been such a fun project and I now have a request to do a minime for a little 6 year old girl--can't wait to start!!


----------



## Designer1234

Ctown Nana said:


> Oh Gweniepooh--You are beautiful!!--Love the smile. I would so love to come and knit with you. I was not able to bring my minime outside for a photoshoot as it is raining too hard today. This has been such a fun project and I now have a request to do a minime for a little 6 year old girl--can't wait to start!!


Oh yours is beautifiul! such a pretty expression on her face. Wonderful job! I am so impressed -- Love what you have dressed her in. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

Are we still going to get a dress and skirt pattern? I know...I'm being greedy but this is so much fun! I never was much into dolls as a child but this is so much more rewarding!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ctown Nana said:


> Oh Gweniepooh--You are beautiful!!--Love the smile. I would so love to come and knit with you. I was not able to bring my minime outside for a photoshoot as it is raining too hard today. This has been such a fun project and I now have a request to do a minime for a little 6 year old girl--can't wait to start!!


And what a glorious chair you have to pose your beautiful 'mini-me on!


----------



## PurpleFi

Ctown Nana said:


> Oh Gweniepooh--You are beautiful!!--Love the smile. I would so love to come and knit with you. I was not able to bring my minime outside for a photoshoot as it is raining too hard today. This has been such a fun project and I now have a request to do a minime for a little 6 year old girl--can't wait to start!!


Another gorgeous mini me. You look great and the clothes are fantastic. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Are we still going to get a dress and skirt pattern? I know...I'm being greedy but this is so much fun! I never was much into dolls as a child but this is so much more rewarding!


Yes you are, been a bit busy but will get to it. :shock:


----------



## Sandy

I'm in.


----------



## pammie1234

Ctown Nana said:


> Thanks so much!--I am looking forward to the Guernsey workshop as well. The nice thing about this minime project is that it is a quick and fun project to work on in between larger projects.
> Hope you get a chance to do one soon.


Great job! Your mini me is just precious!


----------



## marnita2

I'm in. enjoying it already just reading all your posts. can't wait to get started.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here is a simple pattern for a skirt

Minime skirt
Cast on 56 sts loosely. K2 p2 rib for 6 rows
Next row k2, k2tog, next row k
St. st. 6 rows
Next row k3, k2tog to last 2 sts, k2, next row k
Ki p1 rib for two rows. Cast off. Sew up seam and either thread fine elastic through of weave a piece of yarn through and pull up to fit the waist.

This is for a knee length skirt, but shorten or lengthen it after the first decrease as required.

To make it into a dress continue knitting straight before the last ribbing and follow the pattern for the jumper.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here are some pictures to give you some ideas for jewellry and trimming...

Small beads for ear rings and necklace, bugle beads and jewellry wire for glasses.
Knitting done on very small needles using lace weight yarn and then transferred to dress making pins with glass ends.

Just let your imagination run riot, there is no end to the accessories you can make. Have fun and let me know if you need some help.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Here are some pictures to give you some ideas for jewellry and trimming...
> 
> Never thought about using beads for my glasses. I should have the mini Ashlei done tomorrow, got side tracked today.


----------



## wwrightson

Gwenniepooh: Great job.


----------



## Tessadele

I'm in, have to sort out the wool then I can get started. This looks such a fun project.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> I'm in, have to sort out the wool then I can get started. This looks such a fun project.
> 
> Tessa


wishing you all the very best - that the hands will stand up to the knitting! It was really good to talk earlier!


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG I love your glasses!!! I just may have to go make another pair for my minim. Also love the skirt. Thank you so much. I think I'm making up for not playing much with dolls as a child! ROFL


PurpleFi said:


> Here are some pictures to give you some ideas for jewellry and trimming...
> 
> Small beads for ear rings and necklace, bugle beads and jewellry wire for glasses.
> Knitting done on very small needles using lace weight yarn and then transferred to dress making pins with glass ends.
> 
> Just let your imagination run riot, there is no end to the accessories you can make. Have fun and let me know if you need some help.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you!


wwrightson said:


> Gwenniepooh: Great job.


----------



## sheila kay

how beautiful you look, I love your glasses, clever idea to use beads, would never have thought of it.

I will be glad when I am able to knit again and get mine started

Sheila


----------



## wwrightson

Purple Fi: Just love your beautiful lady! So elegant.


----------



## PurpleFi

wwrightson said:


> Purple Fi: Just love your beautiful lady! So elegant.


Thank you. Mini me is enjoying a few days in Lincoln with some fellow KPers.


----------



## PurpleFi

Mini Me and Mini London Girl in Lincoln.


----------



## melyn

well here i am in all my glory and hair semi tamed lol


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> well here i am in all my glory and hair semi tamed lol


I love her!


----------



## wwrightson

melyn, your minime is so cute! Outstanding work. You all make this look like so much fun. I may have to give this a try but I do HATE putting anyting together. Probably because I make such a mess of it.


----------



## Ctown Nana

melyn said:


> well here i am in all my glory and hair semi tamed lol


Oh Melyn----Your minime is outstanding!!!! I love, love, love your hair and clothing!! It would be so much fun if we could have a Minime Convention.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> well here i am in all my glory and hair semi tamed lol


Your mini me looks fabulous!!!! love her.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Me and Mini London Girl in Lincoln.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Both your mini you's are looking good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your minima is just adorable Melyn! I love the long skirt and the hair came out just perfect! Good job!



melyn said:


> well here i am in all my glory and hair semi tamed lol


----------



## jmai5421

I love all the minime's . They are awesome. I know I just have to make one but it will have to be after the Guernsey. I have been waiting for this workshop.


----------



## PurpleFi

I am back from my few da ys away in Lincoln. Minime went shopping and this is what she bought......


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I am back from my few da ys away in Lincoln. Minime went shopping and this is what she bought......


And of course it was Purple!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I am back from my few da ys away in Lincoln. Minime went shopping and this is what she bought......


Welcome back, oh I miss their coffee it is good. I love what minime got :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

welcome back, and did u actually need that yarn cos if not that variegated is just what i am looking for lol



PurpleFi said:


> I am back from my few da ys away in Lincoln. Minime went shopping and this is what she bought......


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> welcome back, and did u actually need that yarn cos if not that variegated is just what i am looking for lol


Thanks, melyn. Of co I didn't need any more wool, but I just had to have it. If you google soins and needles lincoln you will find the shop. If you need any further information pm me.


----------



## NanaCaren

Mini DJ thus far.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Mini DJ thus far.


Coming along well, Caren- can hardly wait to see the finished MiniDJ!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Mini DJ thus far.


Hi caren, brilliant. Looks just like you :?: :shock:


----------



## melyn

Brilliant caren you r looking good, hugs lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Mini DJ thus far.


----------



## Designer1234

*The Parade of mini me's is now open go to the following link and post your pictures.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257176-1.html*

I hope you will do this -- you are also welcome to post your works in progress and let people know how you felt about this class!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Coming along well, Caren- can hardly wait to see the finished MiniDJ!


Thank you nearly finished the top them to finish the face and hair.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi caren, brilliant. Looks just like you :?: :shock:


Thank you! This one will be DJ, taking a break from races to try and finish tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Brilliant caren you r looking good, hugs lyn x


Thanks! I am having fun making it, plans for making a few more.


----------



## PurpleFi

Looking forward to seeing all the mini mes on the Parade.

I'm just making another one or two!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'd like you to meet Flo, she is a friend of the KPers on Connections.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I'd like you to meet Flo, she is a friend of the KPers on Connections.


Flo looks a real character! Delightful!


----------



## Designer1234

They are all delightful! Please make sure all of them get into the Parade -- it is important for us as people then can see what our teachers (wonderful) teachers as doing and how successful they are doing it. 

This workshop will close tomorrow May 15. Purple will be available to answer questions by pm if the info is not on this closed workshop.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*

purplefi is willing to answer any further questions by pm.

Before you pm her , I would ask that you make sure the answers are not on the workshop.

I hope you have enjoyed this workshop, which, like all the closed workshops will be available on our section, locked and closed. * HOwever if you are a KP member you are welcome to copy and use all or part of the information here. I would ask that the workshops remain with KP members and not be shown or taught outside of KP*. Thank you so much and I am sure Purple will be back teaching us.

PLEASE POST ALL MINI MEES FINISHED IN THE FUTURE in the Parade topic which is posted above. Thanks


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

